# Κανόνες συλλαβισμού για τα φωνήεντα



## Андрей_C.

Γεια σου,
έχω ερωτήσεις σχετικά με τους κανόνες συλλαβισμού για τα φωνήεντα. Κάνω ένα πρόγραμμα που αυτόματα συλλαβίζει τις λέξεις. Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, μερικά φωνήεντα αποτελούν μια συλλαβή (λογαριάζονται σαν ένα φωνήεν), όταν ισχύουν οι παρακάτω κανόνες:

1. σχηματίζουν τους καταχρηστικούς δίφθογγους: ι / η / υ / οι / ει + φωνήεν (α / ά / ο / ό / ε / έ / υ / ύ / ι / ί / ω / ώ / ϊ / ΐ / ϋ / ΰ / η / ή) / δίψηφο (ου / ού / οι / οί / ει / εί / αι / αί / υι / υί)
2. σχηματίζουν τα δίψηφα φωνήεντα: ου / ού / οι / οί / ει / εί / αι / αί / υι / υί
3. σχηματίζουν τους συνδυασμούς: αυ / αύ / ευ / εύ
4. σχηματίζουν τους δίφθογγους: αη / οη / άι / όι / αϊ / οϊ / άη / όη 

Ας εξετάσουμε παραδείγματα.
Η λέξη "*γάιδαρος*" συλλαβίζεται έτσι: _γάι-δα-ρος_ άρα έχει τρεις συλλαβές επειδή "*άι*" είναι δίφθογγος.
Η λέξη "*νεράιδα*" συλλαβίζεται έτσι: _νε-ράι-δα_  άρα έχει τρεις συλλαβές επειδή "*άι*" είναι δίφθογγος.
Τότε η λέξη "*ξάι*"/"*πλάι*" έχει μόνο μία συλλαβή. Ωστόσο, αν η λέξη αποτελείται από μία συλλαβή, τότε σημάδι τόνου δεν γράφεται. Ερώτηση: Πότε "*άι*" είναι δίφθογγος και πότε όχι;

Η λέξη "*κορόιδο*" συλλαβίζεται έτσι: _κο-ρόι-δο_ άρα έχει τρεις συλλαβές επειδή "*όι*" είναι δίφθογγος.
Τότε η λέξη "*σόι*" έχει μόνο μία συλλαβή. Και μας λέξη "*τρόικα*" πρέπει να έχει συλλαβές - _τρόι-κα_ αλλά σύμφωνα με ιστότοπους neurolingo και melobytes έχει συλλαβές _τρό-ι-κα_. Ερώτηση: Πότε "*όι*" είναι δίφθογγος και πότε όχι;

Η λέξη "*τρυπιοχέρης*" συλλαβίζεται σε _τρυ-πιο-χέ-ρης_ επειδή "*ιο*" είναι καταχρηστικός δίφθογγος αλλά σύμφωνα με ιστότοπο neurolingo λέξη "*αριθμητήριο*" (και γενικά λέξεις σε -τήριο) έχει συλλαβές: _α-ριθ-μη-τή-ρι-ο_. Ερώτηση: Πότε "*ιο*" είναι καταχρηστικός δίφθογγος και πότε όχι;


----------



## dmtrs

Андрей_C. said:


> Πότε "*άι*" είναι δίφθογγος και πότε όχι;





Андрей_C. said:


> Πότε "*όι*" είναι δίφθογγος και πότε όχι;





Андрей_C. said:


> Πότε "*ιο*" είναι καταχρηστικός δίφθογγος και πότε όχι;



Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να καθορίζει *πότε *αυτά τα συμπλέγματα διαβάζονται σαν μια συλλαβή και, επομένως, αποτελούν διφθόγγους. Ο κανόνας είναι αντίστροφος και μάλλον ελάχιστα διαφωτιστικός: *όταν *τα συμπλέγματα αυτά διαβάζονται (σχεδόν) σαν ένα φωνήεν (το φαινόμενο ονομάζεται συνίζηση) θεωρούνται δίφθογγοι και υπολογίζονται σαν μία συλλαβή. Μ΄άλλα λόγια, πρέπει να γνωρίζει κανείς πώς προφέρονται για να κρίνει, κάτι πολύ δύσκολο για όποιον δεν είναι φυσικός ομολητής της Ελληνικής.
Παραδείγματα: 
ι-α-τρι-κή / πα-ρα-ϊ-α-τρι-κός / α-ή-θης / πα-ρα-νο-ϊ-κός / κα-τα-ϊ-δρω-μέ-νος / υ-πό-νοι-α / έν-νοι-α (=meaning) / παι-δει-ά / ά-δει-α (=leave) / υ-δρό-θει-ο / φι-ά-λη / ι-ός / ά-γι-ος / ι-ώ-δι-ο / δι-ό-πτρα / φλοι-ός / ποι-ό-τη-τα...
ενώ:
πιά-σι-μο / αη-δό-νι / βόι-δι (λαϊκή λέξη) / μαϊ-μού / έν-νοια (=worry) / παι-διά / ά-δειος / ά-δεια (=empty - ενικός του θηλυκού ή πληθυντικός του ουδετέρου) / θειος (λαϊκό και σπάνιο -αλλά: θεί-ος) / γιος / λιώ-νω / ί-διο...
Όπως βλέπεις η κατάσταση είναι χαοτική. Ούτε τα διαλυτικά είναι ασφαλής σύμβουλος (κα-τα-ϊ-δρω-μέ-νος / μαϊ-μού).
Κάποιες λέξεις, μάλιστα, μοιάζουν να αλλάζουν προφορά μέσα στο χρόνο: η ά-δει-α (=leave) όλο και περισσότερο ακούγεται ά-δεια, με συνέπεια η φράση "της άδειάς του" (2 accents) να ακούγεται και να γράφεται κάποιες φορές "της άδειας του" (1 accent). Είχαμε και Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό που πρόφερε ποιό-τη-τα.



Андрей_C. said:


> η λέξη "*ξάι*"/"*πλάι*" έχει μόνο μία συλλαβή. Ωστόσο, αν η λέξη αποτελείται από μία συλλαβή, τότε σημάδι τόνου δεν γράφεται.



Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρόκειται πράγματι για μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις, αν δηλαδή υπάρχει όντως συνίζηση, άρα δίφθογγος.
Μερικές ακόμη (κατά τη γνώμη μου) προβληματικές περιπτώσεις: τσάι, μπόι, σόι, φαΐ (αφού τονίζεται είναι δισύλλαβη -γιατί βάζουμε διαλυτικά αφού αν ήταν μονοσύλλαβη δεν θα έπαιρνε τόνο; όμοια: [το] ροΐ -σπάνια λέξη που σημαίνει κανατάκι λαδιού).
Για τους περισσότερους φυσικούς ομιλητές αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα. Οι "ειδικοί" φαίνεται να τα αποφεύγουν...


----------



## Андрей_C.

Κατάλαβα. Κρίμα. Άρα σωστά λειτουργήσιμο πρόγραμμα δεν θα γράψεις...
Είναι ενδιαφέρον να εννόησα το θέμα καλύτερα. Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια άρθρα (επιστημονικά) για συλλαβισμό;



dmtrs said:


> Είχαμε και Έλληνα πρωθυπουργό που πρόφερε ποιό-τη-τα.


Αλέξης Τσίπρας;


----------



## dmtrs

Κώστας Σημίτης.


----------



## dmtrs

Андрей_C. said:


> Μπορεί να υπάρχουν κάποια άρθρα (επιστημονικά) για συλλαβισμό;



Δεν γνωρίζω -ψάχνοντας ίσως κάτι βρεις, αν και αμφιβάλλω αν θα ξεκαθαρίζουν τα σκοτεινά σημεία.. 
Ίσως κάποιος φίλος στο φόρουμ να γνωρίζει και να μας διαφωτίσει.


----------



## ioanell

dmtrs said:


> Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν πρόκειται πράγματι για μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις



Dmtrs, γράφω για να καταθέσω και τη δική μου άποψη επί του προκειμένου και, εάν επιτρέπεις, να σε …”ενθαρρύνω” να …είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν πρόκειται για μονοσύλλαβες λέξεις. Αυτές οι προβληματικές (κατά τη γνώμη σου) περιπτώσεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου -και χωρίς κανένα προβληματισμό- είναι (και προφέρονται, όπως πιστεύω, από τη συντριπτικότατη πλειονότητα των φυσικών ομιλητών ως) λέξεις σαφώς δισύλλαβες, χωρίς οι φωνηεντικές ακολουθίες ά-ι και ό-ι να αποτελούν δίφθογγο, δηλ. τσά-ι, μπό-ι, σό-ι, φα-ΐ, ρο-ΐ, πλά-ι, ξά-ι, (ασχέτως εάν κάποιοι πιθανώς να προφέρουν το "τσάι” ως μονοσύλλαβο). Στο “φαΐ”, εάν αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά αυτό που λες, νομίζω πως, καθώς είναι τονιζόμενο στη λήγουσα, εάν δεν βάζαμε διαλυτικά, θα έδινε την οπτική εικόνα όχι μιας φωνηεντικής ακολουθίας, αλλά ενός δίψηφου φωνήεντος με τονισμένο, φυσικά, το δεύτερο ψηφίο του. 
Νομίζω ότι θα μπορούσε άνετα να συναχθεί ότι οι φωνηεντικές ακολουθίες ά-ι και ό-ι στο τέλος των λέξεων δεν αποτελούν (κύρια) δίφθογγο, εκτός από τα επιφωνήματα όι, όι και ούι, ούι, ενδεχομένως και κάτι άλλο που δεν έχω πρόχειρο.



Андрей_C. said:


> Όπως το καταλαβαίνω, μερικά φωνήεντα αποτελούν μια συλλαβή (λογαριάζονται σαν ένα φωνήεν), όταν ισχύουν οι παρακάτω κανόνες:
> 
> 1. σχηματίζουν τους καταχρηστικούς δίφθογγους: ι / η / υ / οι / ει + φωνήεν (α / ά / ο / ό / ε / έ / υ / ύ / ι / ί / ω / ώ / ϊ / ΐ / ϋ / ΰ / η / ή) / δίψηφο (ου / ού / οι / οί / ει / εί / αι / αί / υι / υί)
> 2. σχηματίζουν τα δίψηφα φωνήεντα: ου / ού / οι / οί / ει / εί / αι / αί / υι / υί
> 3. σχηματίζουν τους συνδυασμούς: αυ / αύ / ευ / εύ
> 4. σχηματίζουν τους δίφθογγους: αη / οη / άι / όι / αϊ / οϊ / άη / όη



1 και 2: ισχύουν

3. Οι συνδυασμοί *αυ* (=af / av) και *ευ* (=ef / ev) αποτελούν συνδυασμούς φωνήεντος και συμφώνου και δεν είναι ούτε δίφθογγοι ούτε δίψηφα φωνήεντα.

4. Σημειωτέον ότι άλλο «αποτελούν μια συλλαβή» και άλλο «λογαριάζονται σαν ένα φωνήεν».   Όντως, αποτελούν μία συλλαβή, αλλά τα φωνήεντα είναι δύο.



Андрей_C. said:


> _τρόι-κα_ αλλά ... και ... _τρό-ι-κα_



Έχω την αίσθηση ότι τη λέξη *τρόικα* θα μπορούσες να την ακούσεις και ως τρόι-κα και ως τρό-ι-κα.



Андрей_C. said:


> Η λέξη "*τρυπιοχέρης*" συλλαβίζεται σε _τρυ-πιο-χέ-ρης,_ επειδή "*ιο*" είναι καταχρηστικός δίφθογγος, αλλά σύμφωνα με *τον *ιστότοπο neurolingo *η *λέξη "*αριθμητήριο*" (και γενικά *οι *λέξεις σε -τήριο) έχει συλλαβές: _α-ριθ-μη-τή-ρι-ο_.



Όπως φαίνεται και από τα παραδείγματα που παραθέτει ο dmtrs, συνήθως, λέξεις που προέρχονται από τη λόγια παράδοση δεν συνιζάνουν τον φθόγγο |i| (ι, η, υ, ει, οι) με το επόμενο φωνήεν, αντίθετα με τις λαϊκότερες λέξεις που τον συνιζάνουν, οπότε και σχηματίζεται καταχρηστική δίφθογγος. Εδώ, *τρυπιοχέρης* είναι λαϊκή λέξη, ενώ *αριθμητήριο* είναι λέξη σχηματισμένη από τη λόγια παράδοση.


----------



## dmtrs

ioanell said:


> Αυτές οι προβληματικές (κατά τη γνώμη σου) περιπτώσεις, κατά τη γνώμη μου -και χωρίς κανένα προβληματισμό- είναι (και προφέρονται, όπως πιστεύω, από τη συντριπτικότατη πλειονότητα των φυσικών ομιλητών ως) λέξεις σαφώς δισύλλαβες, χωρίς οι φωνηεντικές ακολουθίες ά-ι και ό-ι να αποτελούν δίφθογγο, δηλ. τσά-ι, μπό-ι, σό-ι, φα-ΐ, ρο-ΐ, πλά-ι, ξά-ι, (ασχέτως εάν κάποιοι πιθανώς να προφέρουν το "τσάι” ως μονοσύλλαβο).


Ιoanell, κι εγώ την ίδια άποψη έχω για τις πρώτες 5 λέξεις. Τη λέξη _ξά-ι_ ομολογώ πως δεν τη γνώριζα, δεν τη χρησιμοποιώ, οπότε ασφαλώς δέχομαι τη γνώμη σου. Για τη λέξη _πλά-ι_ έχω ακόμα αμφιβολία -πόσο διαφορετικά προφέρεται το _άι_ εδώ απ΄ ό,τι το _αη _στο _αηδόνι _που αποτελεί κλασικό παράδειγμα διφθόγγου; 



ioanell said:


> Στο “φαΐ”, εάν αντιλαμβάνομαι καλά αυτό που λες, νομίζω πως, καθώς είναι τονιζόμενο στη λήγουσα, εάν δεν βάζαμε διαλυτικά, θα έδινε την οπτική εικόνα όχι μιας φωνηεντικής ακολουθίας, αλλά ενός δίψηφου φωνήεντος με τονισμένο, φυσικά, το δεύτερο ψηφίο του.


Έχεις δίκιο. Όμως τότε θα τονίζαμε μια μονοσύλλαβη λέξη όπως το _και _-άτοπο. Άρα ο τόνος από μόνος του δηλώνει πως πρόκειται για δισύλλαβη. Επομένως τα διαλυτικά έρχονται να δηλώσουν το ίδιο πράγμα για δεύτερη φορά. (Θεωρητικό είναι το ζήτημα, για το αξιοπερίεργο του παραδείγματος. Κι εγώ _φαΐ _γράφω...)



ioanell said:


> συνήθως, λέξεις που προέρχονται από τη λόγια παράδοση δεν συνιζάνουν τον φθόγγο |i| (ι, η, υ, ει, οι) με το επόμενο φωνήεν, αντίθετα με τις λαϊκότερες λέξεις που τον συνιζάνουν, οπότε και σχηματίζεται καταχρηστική δίφθογγος


Συμφωνώ απολύτως. Ως γενικός κανόνας είναι ό,τι καλύτερο μπορεί να λεχθεί για τους* καταχρηστικούς διφθόγγους.

*(για τους ξένους, κυρίως, φίλους: ) κατά Τεγόπουλο-Φυτράκη:  *ο* δίφθογγος / κατά Μπαμπινιώτη:  *η* δίφθογγος (σπανιότερα *ο* δίφθογγος)


----------



## ioanell

dmtrs said:


> Για τη λέξη _πλά-ι_ έχω ακόμα αμφιβολία



Dmtrs, θα συμφωνήσω ότι η λέξη *πλάι* θα μπορούσε να ακουστεί και ως μονοσύλλαβη μόνο στην περίπτωση διπλασιασμού της και χρήσης της ως τροπικού επιρρήματος *πλάι-πλάι*, δηλ. μόνο όταν έχουμε γρήγορη εκφορά των δύο λέξεων με την καθεμιά τους να αποτελεί μία συλλαβή, π.χ. _Βάδιζαν πλάι-πλάι_. Διαφορετικά, όταν η λέξη χρησιμοποιείται μονή, θεωρώ ότι είναι δισύλλαβη. Δηλ. θεωρώ ότι οι φωνηεντικές ακολουθίες *α-ι*, *ο-ι, ε-ι* συμπροφέρονται σε μία συλλαβή (δηλ. ως κύριες δίφθογγοι) μόνο όταν ακολουθεί και άλλη συλλαβή, π.χ. χάι-δε-ψε, κο-ρόι-δο, ζεϊ-μπέ-κι-κο, και ότι, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω στο # 6, στο τέλος των λέξεων δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει το ίδιο, δηλ. δεν αποτελούν δίφθογγο, γι’ αυτό και αυτές οι λέξεις είναι δισύλλαβες. Έτσι, _Πήγε και κάθισε πλά-ι τους*, *_(τοπικό επίρρημα εδώ), επειδή δεν ακολουθεί άλλη συλλαβή.



dmtrs said:


> Επομένως τα διαλυτικά έρχονται να δηλώσουν το ίδιο πράγμα για δεύτερη φορά.



Σωστό. Και αυτό, βέβαια, για να αποφευχθεί, με μόνο τον τόνο, η οπτική εικόνα του δίψηφου φωνήεντος.


----------



## dmtrs

ioanell said:


> θεωρώ ότι οι φωνηεντικές ακολουθίες *α-ι*, *ο-ι, ε-ι* συμπροφέρονται σε μία συλλαβή (δηλ. ως κύριες δίφθογγοι) μόνο όταν ακολουθεί και άλλη συλλαβή, π.χ. χάι-δε-ψε, κο-ρόι-δο, ζεϊ-μπέ-κι-κο, και ότι, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω στο # 6, στο τέλος των λέξεων δεν φαίνεται να ισχύει το ίδιο, δηλ. δεν αποτελούν δίφθογγο, γι’ αυτό και αυτές οι λέξεις είναι δισύλλαβες. Έτσι, _Πήγε και κάθισε πλά-ι τους*, *_(τοπικό επίρρημα εδώ), επειδή δεν ακολουθεί άλλη συλλαβή.



Ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη. Δεν την έχω ξανασυναντήσει, φαίνεται όμως να ισχύει σε μεγάλο βαθμό.
Οι λέξεις, μέσα στη φράση, μπορεί να φτιάχνουν λεκτικά σύνολα με δικό τους δυναμικό ακόμη και στην προφορά -όπως στο _πλάι πλάι _που αναφέρεις. Στο _πλά-ι τους _συμφωνώ. Πώς θα πρόφερες όμως το _πλάι _στη φράση "_πλάι στο τζάκι_";


----------



## ioanell

dmtrs said:


> Πώς θα πρόφερες όμως το _πλάι _στη φράση "_πλάι στο τζάκι_";



Νομίζω ότι η ταχύτητα εκφοράς, τουλάχιστον κάποιων λέξεων μέσα σε κάποια λεκτικά σύνολα, ως ένα από τα στοιχεία που συνθέτουν τον προσωπικό τρόπο έκφρασης, δηλ. την (ή το) ιδιόλεκτο του καθενός, είναι η απάντηση/εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω σ’ αυτό που ρωτάς. Εγώ προσωπικά, …αν και δεν έχω τζάκι, με τους ρυθμούς που μιλώ, προφέρω «πλά-ι στο τζάκι», «το σπίτι πλά-ι στη θάλασσα», «μαθήτευσε πλά-ι σε μεγάλους δασκάλους» κτλ.


----------



## dmtrs

ioanell said:


> Νομίζω ότι η ταχύτητα εκφοράς, τουλάχιστον κάποιων λέξεων μέσα σε κάποια λεκτικά σύνολα, ως ένα από τα στοιχεία που συνθέτουν τον προσωπικό τρόπο έκφρασης, δηλ. την (ή το) ιδιόλεκτο του καθενός, είναι η απάντηση/εξήγηση που μπορώ να δώσω σ’ αυτό που ρωτάς.


Συμφωνώ απολύτως.


ioanell said:


> προσωπικά, …αν και δεν έχω τζάκι, με τους ρυθμούς που μιλώ, προφέρω «πλά-ι στο τζάκι»


Εγώ προφέρω «πλάι στο τζάκι». (Η ιδιόλεκτος που ανέφερες.)


----------

